# F1 2014



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

..


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rooting for Ferrari. Fernando Alonso and Kimi Raikkonen are both great drivers. Can't wait for the race tonight from the Albert Park Circuit. 

Red Bull seems to be in crisis. Well at least Vettel does anyway.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Even though I don't follow F1 anymore I always root for Ferrari, ever since I was a kid. Between Alonso and Raikkonen, I'll go with the Finn. But I like Vettel as well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great start to the weekend already, lots of ups and downs and surprises. Mercedes clearly on another level to the rest however I think once Renault sort out the power plant in that Reb Bull they will have the chassis and aero to dominate once again. Praying Ricciardo can manage a podium if not a win, but if it's dry for the race I see it being an easy Merc 1-2 with the likes of Ricciardo, Alonso and Magnussen fighting for the final podium.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice thread! I'll be rooting for the incredible Hulk(enberg)  

Too bad he didn't got a seat at Lotus :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Btw I still think Vettel will win this season. RBR will sort their crap out soon.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Btw I still think Vettel will win this season. RBR will sort their crap out soon.


Yeah I thinks so too. Unfortunately.

Wow I just saw how bad Lotus did in the qualifying. Maybe Hülkenberg got lucky not to sign for them^^


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

DanielFromGER said:


> Yeah I thinks so too. Unfortunately.
> 
> Wow I just saw how bad Lotus did in the qualifying. Maybe Hülkenberg got lucky not to sign for them^^


I think he definitely made the right decision. They are in big trouble, on and off track. FI could manage some podiums this season I reckon.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Driver I am also rooting for and hope he has a terrific season is Felipe Massa at Williams. I have always liked Massa and I am always rooting for him.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

So the race is green and there is drama drama drama. I don't know if this new formula is going to work or not.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well interesting race to say the least. Mercedes are leagues ahead of the rest as predicted but I think RBR, Mclaren, Ferrari, Force India and Williams are all on par or close to it, so they should be a good battle there.

Great podium too, all those guys are likable.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Well interesting race to say the least. Mercedes are leagues ahead of the rest as predicted but I think RBR, Mclaren, Ferrari, Force India and Williams are all on par or close to it, so they should be a good battle there.
> 
> Great podium too, all those guys are likable.


Yup. I hope Rosberg can keep this pace up. Great race by Magnussen as well. Seems like Mclaren are back at the front this year. Williams also improved massively. Too bad Bottas touched the wall and Massa didn't even made the first corner. It's also really sad that Ricciardo got DQ'd in the end.

But other than that it was a good race which hopefully results in an exciting season with some close battles at the front


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This fuel mass flow rate rule is a bit silly for the race imo. Fair enough they have it for qualifying to prevent them running high boost but for the race they have a fuel capacity limit and if they can complete the race running more power and not run out of fuel then good for them. Frustrating for Ric and the Aussies.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

I really enjoyed the race in Australia, although that was partly just cause it's been so long since the end of last season! It's a shame Ricciardo got disqualified after getting the podium in his home race, but it sounds like they pretty clearly broke the rules.

I'm really hoping Massa can have a good year with Williams. Disappointing for him to crash out in the first race, but I'm still optimistic. If Bottas' race is anything to go by, Williams could have a good season ahead of them.

And always cheering on the Ferrari guys too


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I usually give up half way through the season, but this year shows it could be interesting and actually involve some skill for once.

I wanted to vote for a few, but id love Hulkenburg to do well because hes the guy who has so much talent, but because he has no money backing cant get anywhere, they even said hes too tall lol.

Ricciardo, who doesnt love a guy that happy? but the main reason is i want him to kick Vettles *** to knock him back down to earth lol.

Always support Button/Mclaren though


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

According to Autosport.com Red Bull has filed an appeal against Ricciardo's disqualification.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

GP of Malaysia is coming up at 4:00 am. I can't wait.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to fall asleep.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been a fan of Lewis Hamilton for a while, but also team Ferrari with Schumacher and now Kimi.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Senna film is awesome. I'm hooked.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bahrain gp was one of the best races in quite sometime. Epic battle for p1 all the way to the end. Can't wait for Shanghai



Buerhle said:


> Senna film is awesome. I'm hooked.


Is it the senna tribute/ documentary?
I watched it without subtitles and understood very little... Lot of it is in Portuguese I think


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I have also been reading up on F1

And youtubing a bunch of old videos.

Crazy sport.

Edit: oops. If the pic isn't showing up. I was referring to the British 2010 doc film. It's really good.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

The Top Gear segment on Senna was good also.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Stefano Domenicali has resigned as Team Principal of Ferrari. What does this mean for the future of the red cars? Hopefully Ferrari can right the ship.

Here is the story. http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2014/04/stefano-domenicali-pays-the-price-for-ferraris-failure/


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

1437 said:


> Bahrain gp was one of the best races in quite sometime. Epic battle for p1 all the way to the end. Can't wait for Shanghai
> 
> Is it the senna tribute/ documentary?
> I watched it without subtitles and understood very little... Lot of it is in Portuguese I think


Bahrain GP was indeed awesome. I always hated the Bahrain GP because of its location. But it looks great at night, I'm glad they switched it to that time.

And Senna was an amazing documentary. The way he has been exalted to some kind of demi-god in the annals of F1 history has occasionally annoyed me, but he was clearly an incredibly talented and passionate driver and that film has made me into a fan. You really need to watch it again with subtitles if you can.

As for the original poll, I'm definitely rooting for Ricciardo. I was never much of a Mark Webber fan. Vettel has been my fave driver for about 4-5 years now, but it has gotten boring with him winning so often, just like Schumacher did in the early 2000s (Hoping he gets better btw).

I was so annoyed like every other Australian F1 fan with Ricciardo's DSQ, but hopefully he can take the fight to the Merc drivers as the season goes on, seeing as Vettel seems to be off form so far. I really hope someone new wins the Championship this year, and I think it is Rosberg who is the one who is most likely to be that person. If it can't be Ricciardo, I hope it is Rosberg who is the Drivers' Champion this season.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Lewis!










Hate the new engines and rules though, it's even more boring in some ways now.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go anyone who is not S. Vettel. :yes


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah what a boring *** race.


----------



## steviejb (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't think it was too bad to be honest, perhaps a bit of a slow burner. Vettel's effort to finish fourth was pretty damn impressive, considering his limited track time and lack of top end speed.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't wait, tomorrow is the best Grand Prix of the F1 season. Monaco.


----------



## steviejb (Apr 5, 2013)

I love Monaco from a driving perspective, but it's usually a terrible race!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Dang what a race it turns out to be! Love the Canadian Grand Prix!

Hope Perez can grab the win!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Massa is flying too! Question is if there's enough time.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

That was a good race. Nice to see rbrs back on the podium. And was rosberg fortunate or what!

Also hope massa gets a grid penalty next race.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hamilton closed the gap by alot on the last lap with drs. Maybe the extra one second in the pits could have cost lewis p1. Haha

Also Williams had the car to take it home but ruined their chances with bad strats


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

So why is this break so long now?

edit: ok nvm barriers are getting repaired.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Shame for Nico. Could've been a good fight for 1st.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad Lewis won his home GP. What a great race it was. Good to see Bottas up there on the podium again, he seems like a good guy. And a bit more talkative than Kimi, which isn't saying much lol. Also great to have Ricciardo get another podium.

I wonder who will be WDC this year? Will it be Rosberg or Hamilton? I'd love it to be Ricciardo obviously being an Aussie, but I'm hoping of the Merc drivers it is Rosberg. I always like it when someone new wins it.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Great season so far, lots of good action behind the front runners. Kimi's crash was awful, wheel/tyre almost hit Chilton in da head. That's bad. Williams is doing great, but also Toto Wolff's team/have Mercedes engines and other technology (right?) so not surprising. The real crap race ending was Perez and Massa taking each other out. I also didn't like that Ricciardo took Button's podium finish at Silverstone but that's Button's fault.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

mercedes OP
pls nerf


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Good Race. Ricciardo won as a result of great timing. He was first to get to the pit lane as soon as the yellow waved. That was enough to get ahead of Rosberg.

Alonso also did a great job. I still think he is the most talented driver in F1


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Micronian said:


> Good Race. Ricciardo won as a result of great timing. He was first to get to the pit lane as soon as the yellow waved. That was enough to get ahead of Rosberg.
> 
> Alonso also did a great job. I still think he is the most talented driver in F1


It was certainly the ideal strategy for Ricciardo but he still had to drive very well to make it work. He's been faultless lately, even under pressure he doesn't wane and his confidence to battle hard on track is great to see.

Alonso is definitely something else though, that car does not belong there and yet race after race he's phenomenal. God help us all if he was in a quicker car.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I really want Rosberg to win it this year but I don't think that Hamilton will get even more unluckier. Seems like Rosberg's luck will run out soon.

Alonso was amazing. He really needs to leave Ferrari tho. They're just not getting it done.

So glad for Ricco!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice overview there, Lonely Place 

Man Lotus and Sauber are doing horrible this year. Glad Hulk got rejected and moved to Force India ^^

Raikkonen's doing terrible as well. That's sad to see because I really thought he could fight for the title.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

For the Queen Lewis, for the Queen!


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I haven't seen the incident yet. Sounded pretty nasty though.

He will have one of the best medical teams available to man, so hopefully this his see him in good stead.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Positive thoughts to Jules Bianchi.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

What moron came up with double points in the last race idea? If Lewis loses the title on that absurd rule it will be a travesty. It potentially makes a farce out of the competitive element of the sport.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> What moron came up with double points in the last race idea? If Lewis loses the title on that absurd rule it will be a travesty. It potentially makes a farce out of the competitive element of the sport.


This idiot is to blame


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

^^^^^^^

LOL. Yeah, I think he is losing it. In a sport where you are reliant on machinery and other racers not damaging your equipment to finish too. It is just unfathomable.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Double points is the most terrible sports ruling I've ever heard of.


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rooting for Jenson this weekend if it's going to be his last race. Followed him since day one and weathering the bad times was all made good with that title win in '09!

Incidentally, drawing pleasure from JB's good times helped me with some tough times when I had crippling SA, so he's more than just an F1 driver I support to me. 

Come on Jenson!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, he was their standout this season and deserves to have a drive. Will be a good partner to Alonso.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Suspect Magnussen will be back driving for McLaren in 2016. Otherwise it's very shoddy treatment. Certainly Button deserved the drive but this should have been decided long before now, giving Magnussen a chance to find another seat.

It just feels like there are too many power struggles going on at mclaren over the last decade and this has really impacted their performance. They are not looking after their top talent. Newey, Raikonen, Alonso, Hamilton, Lowe - top talent all leaving (mostly to go to lower grid teams).


----------



## Federov (Jan 5, 2015)

I missed a lot this season, unlike the two years before. I really didn't like the changes to V6T instead of V8. Yes, RedBull was unstoppable in that time and more motor companies will get into the turbo era, but some magic is definitely gone for me. 
My favorite driver is Kimi, but I can't deny how talented ALL the guys are out there. Alonso is genius and Hamilton is also lightning fast. Always something cool going on in F1.

RIP Ayrton Senna and Maria de Villota


----------

